# Encrypting a network



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

My... err... _schoolmate_ has a wireless network at her home, but it is unsecured. She wants to know how to do basic encryption to it, explained in words that an average person can understand (I have a network, but had someone secure it for me, and that was before I went into this sort of thing), Can anyone help here? Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you mentioned the make/model of the wireless router, that would help a bunch. :smile:


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Never mind, she went the long way (disconnecting her old network and making an entirely new one), but at least it worked.


----------

